# It's Friday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Pobeda for me:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Astina 1000m recently acquired from Matt


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

New arrival, yesterday. New old stock O&W Moon Orbitor

The second of these watches I own, after the first one I got was heap of junk


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Modded Vostok for me









More details here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=14281


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Spring Drive again for me... Ive really bonded with this one... great build quality and wonderful timekeeping.







Tho Ive a hankering to wear something else again....









JoT - that Astina is very similar in design to the 'zilla, but isnt Astina a Seiko brand?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Seiko "Tunacan" for me today.

Took some pics over the weekend and this in one of my favourite.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This recent arrival for me.

*Junghans Electronic Dato-Chron* with all stainless case and screwdown back. Houses the Junghans 600 electric movement. About 1965. Its such good condition, it must be NOS I think.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet Pic Hakim!









you convinced me I should do another SDpic... here it is:



Blimey Paul, that Junghans is stunning!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Seiko this morning, one of only two quartz watches I own and a very nicely designed one it is too


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Wearing this one today:

*1997 Omega Dynamic. Model 5250.50, Cal 1108*

on a Hirsch Carbon Sport.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Zeno 'mecanique grand date' today


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

This one today pirofa










bowie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not worn this for sometime









*Poljot Sturmanski Chronograph, 31682, 25 Jewel Movement*


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

This O & W Cougar II. There's something about the brushed steel face, all sort of industrial.

Pic stolen from elsewhere. I hope you don't mind if you see this.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

These 2 just arrived this morning, so I'll be switching between them all day







:

Damasko DA36










Damasko DC57


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Something waterproof for a wet Friday, recently back from Roy and now tickety-boo at +3secs/day! I can't help noticing that the case, bracelet and hands share a common heritage with the O&W Cougar II.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Havent been around for a while due to work commitiments







but that dosent stop me wearing watches







Seiko 6309 for me today


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> These 2 just arrived this morning, so I'll be switching between them all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave

With two cracking watches like that I would wear both.!

This one for me today:










This big boy is hogging most of the wrist time.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

bowie said:


> This one today pirofa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowie, is this one you picked up NOS from the bay 

It looks good in your picture, and the strap goes well. I like these old diver style watches.

Toby


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Roamer for me today..


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Little old full dial lumed Vostok for me today, just for a change.

Don't you just love those wobbly crowns!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Navigator for me, but I've a 'while you were out' from the postie so perhaps not for long


















Foz


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one for me today.....it seems to have taken over as my work watch.....never thought I would like it so much...










Best regards for the holiday weekend

David


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me today.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Cyma WWW for me -


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

RLT22 for me today.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Glycine Observer today










Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Pobeda for me:


Cool Pobeda Alan, I wish I had one like that


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Russian diver for me today,










Regards,

Nick


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Today, this.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool Pobeda Alan, I wish I had one like that


Maybe one day, Mac









BTW, I've said before, that Sturmanski is one of my favourite watches. Roy changed the chrono seconds hand on mine so it doesn't cover the date & 24hr sub dial quite so much when it's on 12:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

vintage 7750 for me, my collection has taken a hammering of late with roughly 2/3 sold or for sale (mostly seikos) -as i decided to get a meridian dac to upgrade my hifi, it means old friends have gone but i'll soon be on the lookout for new ones


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

a quartz for me today, i know a lot of peeps don't like roman numerals but i think they suit this one.

g/p qtz sekonda (the far right hand one)










have a great weekend (weather permitting







)

john


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Change for me today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Starting with this ..










But will swap to my drinking watch for tonights session ..


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one arrived recently....truly nice, hand wound chronograph.

This one has pleased me more than a good many others.

Roger


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

This for me










This for me


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> This one arrived recently....truly nice, hand wound chronograph.
> 
> This one has pleased me more than a good many others.
> 
> Roger


Superb watch - just the Chinese lettering puts me off for some reason.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

ESL said:


> Wearing this one today:
> 
> *1997 Omega Dynamic. Model 5250.50, Cal 1108*
> 
> on a Hirsch Carbon Sport.





VinceR said:


> Starting with this ..


Nice to see these two together methinks -








on matching straps too!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

nchall said:


> Russian diver for me today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one nchall - if you can provide any more info on it I'd appreciate it very much


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

My new/old Rolex.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> nchall said:
> 
> 
> > Russian diver for me today,
> ...


Thanks for the interest. It's a Poljot International "Red October" diver's watch - automatic (Russian Vostock movement 2416).

Regards,

Nick


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Pobeda Alan, I wish I had one like that
> ...


Finished work and for some reason felt like changing over to this









*Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990`s*




















pugster said:


> I decided to get a meridian dac to upgrade my hifi,


Which model?









I use an ancient 203 in my bedroom system











Mrcrowley said:


> Change for me today


Glad to see you`ve finally gone up market from the cheap tat you usually wear Paul


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> QUOTE(pugster @ May 26 2006, 01:46 PM)
> 
> I decided to get a meridian dac to upgrade my hifi,
> 
> ...


ive gone for the same one







(203) (my price range was upto Â£150,its the later one with the dac7 chip, it was either that or order a monica 2 and do some soldering myself >which would have just knackered a monica 2 chip







,im hoping the external dac will put some life into (sound better than) my marantz 5400 cd player)- will be using the marantz as a transport for awhile and if im not happy i'll get a dedicated transport. i know very little about hi end hifi tbh and the price of external dacs really supprised me,tho the sound improvement is supposed to be worth it, i use an old audiolab 8000a (still has a large following) and b+w 601 speakers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pugster said:


> > QUOTE(pugster @ May 26 2006, 01:46 PM)
> >
> > I decided to get a meridian dac to upgrade my hifi,
> >
> ...


Well I hooked my 203 up to a Philips CD723 which AFAIK uses the same drive as your Marantz and I`m very pleased with the sound









I


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Well I hooked my 203 up to a Philips CD723 which AFAIK uses the same drive as your Marantz and I`m very pleased with the sound biggrin.gif


thanks for the input,its greatly appreciated as i know nothing about DACS and was worried i'd spent 100 quid on a non worthwhile upgrade (or downgrade







)


----------

